# Ferals squabs are not safe there.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

There is a place that I went by under a bridge and it had so many baby pigeons but even worse I seen so many dead on the road it was horrible.

I wish this bridge could be closed up so pigeons cant nest under it maybe put up wood to block the spaces because its very dangerouse for when all these baby pigeons try to start flying and it was horrible seeing all the dead baby's.

I was thinking of going to that bridge every so often to make shur there are no baby's on the road do you think I should do that?

Its realy not a safe nesting spot for these birds I could grab a pigeon If I wanted to some spots are so close but if they fall there are speeding cars and ppl dont even care to look at them.

I wish I could do somthing better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There is a place that I went by under a bridge and it had so many baby pigeons but even worse I seen so many dead on the road it was horrible.

I wish this bridge could be closed up so pigeons cant nest under it maybe put up wood to block the spaces because its very dangerouse for when all these baby pigeons try to start flying and it was horrible seeing all the dead baby's.

I was thinking of going to that bridge every so often to make shur there are no baby's on the road do you think I should do that?

*Now you are talking...that would be a great start.  

Blocking the whole area would definitely be the better solution, as they really need a better place to nest.*

I wish I could do somthing better.

*Taking the initiative and finding a solution is the start! Perhaps you can get your parents to help, or other people you know that care about pigeons. This would be a very worthwhile project for you to get involved in, please do, and let us know if we can help.*


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I told my mom about it and she says that she passed by a place that had pigeons on the road and I think its the place Im telling her about.

She does not mind about it and I told her we need to tell someone to block it off.Hopefuly tommorw me and my mom shall pass the place and see no hurt birds but if we do well pick them up and get them to a Bird centre and if there baby's maybe I can put them back in the nest but then again Im scared of them falling again so maybe I could take them home then get them to the centre but I have some squab formula just incase.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Do not try to put them back in the unsafe nest, get them to the center, that is POSITIVE ACTION!

I would then try to channel some of your energy further into getting as many people involved in resolving the dangerous nest dilemna, remove any babies on the road, and get a sign posted, saying CAREFUL....slow down, baby pigeons near.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Christina, where is this bridge? Are they nesting up under the bridge or just too close to the road? 
Just wondering, cos you know how there's that fencing on Bloor viaduct to catch the suicide jumpers? Obviously that particular set-up wouldn't suit the squabs, but maybe something else could be hung between the bridge and the road so they can only fall that far... along with a slow-down sign, it could at least temporarily help this batch of babies until the whole area can be properly blocked off.
I'd be happy to help your efforts in any way I can, I don't live in Toronto but it's a short train ride away. 
Let me know where it is, I'll try to check it out. And let me know if you need help finding out who to contact or rallying support or anything, I'll help however I can. Good Luck!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks anyway bad news I could not go to that bridge today because I had to go to centre Island with my family instead which I geuss is more important [Well for my mom sake anyway] lol. 

But I did feed some feral pigeons and they where so friendly climbing all over me and grabing the food from my hands there was even a female malard duck that was sitting right In my lap eating. 

So anyway I seen a baby pigeon with some wing feathers missing and kids where chasing it after they left I went and picked it up and looks like someone had pulled out some flight feathers?
It looks healthy and clean and poops good but I didnt want to leave it there with out having proper wings so I took it home [With my mom not very happy about she keeps thinking they are sick but I always explain its ok].

So anyway heres some pics of the little guy/girl and it has the cutest peep in its voice the last peep I have ever heard was from when Argranade was young.

As for the bridge Im going to try to get there tommrow there are not like 20 pigeons dead but when I was there I seen 5 dead and for me thats a big number. 

Ill also try to get the right adress too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have really mixed emotions about this subject. I even thought about it after I went to bed last night. About 75% of the 300+ pigeons we have cared for over the years came, primarily, from one bridge. This bridge is over a 4 lane (2 lanes going North, 2 lanes going South) city street. The lanes are separated by a solid concrete wall with very narrow "sidewalks" on either side of the wall. On the other side of each 2 lanes are much wider sidewalks that people can use to walk on. Pigeons that land on these wider sidewalks stand a greater chance of survival than those that fall onto the narrow sidewalks.

We have seen our share of dead pigeons, both adult and young, who are hit by cars. We have also been able to rescue those that just had some type of trauma from being hit. Almost all of those were able to be released.

What it boils down to with me is to save what we can but not to interfere with the place they have lived for years and years. They have so few places to call home anymore that I fear if you take any kind of action or call attention to this bridge you will just be running them someplace else that may be even worse for them like buildings where nets and poisons are put out. No one could be any sadder than we are to see a dead pigeon under a bridge but I personally feel that, all in all, they are safer under the bridges than anywhere else.

Christina, it is admirable that you care about these pigeons but be very careful in what you do and think about all the angles involved. 

Christina, there is one more thing I want to bring up with you and I hope I can word this without making you angry. You recently, in another thread, showed a video of your birds - the pigeons, doves and sparrows. In the video, one pigeon flew to the top of the house but everything else stayed on the ground and I think it was toward the end it showed them going into the shed where you keep them. I hope I'm wrong but each bird, except the one that flew to the top of your house, appeared to have their wings clipped - even the doves and sparrows. The sight of those little sparrows hopping up the steps really bothered me. It takes awhile for feathers to grow back out enough to enable them to fly and each day you keep them past the time they could be released hurts them. So, if I could have one wish it would be that you stop clipping the birds wings and also that you stop taking them with you to shopping malls and the city streets.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> What it boils down to with me is to save what we can but* not to interfere with the place they have lived for years and years.* They have so few places to call home anymore that I fear if you take any kind of action or *call attention to this bridge you will just be running them someplace else* that may be even worse for them like buildings where nets and poisons are put out. No one could be any sadder than we are to see a dead pigeon under a bridge but I personally feel that, all in all, *they are safer under the bridges than anywhere else.*



Hi Maggie, 

I don't rescue pigeons as you know but I totally agree with what you've said here.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont have any sparrows with clipped wings?
I just have a cowbird that's wings are growing back now and Im releasing her soon enough.

The doves used to have there wings clipped but now my grandpa pulled one feather out each week and now they can fly all they want they go on the roof but always come back to the shed I geuss they like it here.

Lakota's wings are growing back and Argranade can fly but the pouters wings must stay cliped because he can't fly well and could go on the road.Im also scared of letting Lakota fly because she's not a homming pigeon but it seems she would be ok with her home trained husband Whiteriver.
The crowned pigeon I have has her wings cliped because if they where not she would get lost and was going near the road Im hoping to find her owner but still no signs or e-mails and Im worried if she gets home trained to my house also.

Well Im probably going to the bridge today Ill take some pics and you tell me what you think if they realy need some help I think its better if I take pics first to be safe.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pics of that bridge.

So here are some pics of that bridge.
After 5 hours I found it took so long because I got lost.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

See how close these birds nest to the ledge there was chuncks of feathers all over.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

And I saved this pigeon from being killed cars zoomed by her but thank god she would not move so I grabed her and brought her home fast and she ate so much and drank so much I have no clue why she wont try to fly tho but her poops are ok and she peeps alot even tho she looks grown she's skiny a bit and was shaking but not after she ate.










Im not shur what should be done or anything for that matter there are SO many pigeons around this area Im scared ppl shall try killing them because there population has grown so much there huge flocks all over.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Christina,

I feel so sorry for those pigeons on that outside ledge. That outside area is a very dangerous place on the bridge, and you must be very careful yourself! 

We appreciate your rescue of the youngster, please make sure to get the bird some professional help, and isolate from your own birds.

All you can really do for now, is pick up those pigeons that are hurt, but do not get yourself in a dangerous situation.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Christina,
> 
> I feel so sorry for those pigeons on that outside ledge. That outside area is a very dangerous place on the bridge, and you must be very careful yourself!
> 
> ...


Ya I geuss all I can do is pick em up but so far non are injured from what I have picked up thank god and there healthy but they just can't fly because there young or got too scared to try.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, thank you for the pictures. They truly show how difficult it is for pigeons to survive but it is that way at almost any bridge where pigeons live. All we can do is save the ones we can. As Treesa pointed out, please be careful when you rescue one because it can be extremely dangerous. My husband usually has to wait until traffic has cleared some before trying to catch one. You also run the risk of one darting into the highway and being hit while you're trying to catch it.


----------

